# Looking for the best local yarn stores



## honeydewhaven

Next month I'm going to be traveling with a rock n roll band. I'll be in the following cities and I was wondering if anyone knew the best LYS in each area. Here's where I'm going to be. Bloomsberg PA, Doylestown PA, Sellersville PA, Lancaster PA, NYC, Foxborough MA, Springfield VA, Cleveland OH, Milwaukee WI, St. Louis MO, Lincolnshire IL, San Juan Capistrano CA, and West Hollywood CA.


----------



## courier770

Well Lincolnshire, IL is sort of in the "metro" Chicago area and I know some great shops there....Loopy Yarns in the south loop area of Chicago is wonderful (one of the best in the area), String Theory in Glen Ellyn, IL is a lovely shop and there are nice shops in both Downers Grove, IL and Wheaton, IL. I now live in the metro Denver area..but miss some of my old yarn "haunts" in the Chicago area. Oak Park used to have a shop "My Sister Knits"..not sure if it's still there.


----------



## honeydewhaven

Thanks for the reply. I live just south of Chicago, so I know everything from I-88 south...just always looking for something new up north.


----------



## courier770

Loopy yarns is great. I dearly miss Vickie and her lovely shop.


----------



## honeydewhaven

It is a lovely shop. My daughter lived in the south loop until a month ago...great excuse to visit my daughter!


----------



## courier770

The shop has a web site too!


----------



## RookieRetiree

courier770 said:


> Well Lincolnshire, IL is sort of in the "metro" Chicago area and I know some great shops there....Loopy Yarns in the south loop area of Chicago is wonderful (one of the best in the area), String Theory in Glen Ellyn, IL is a lovely shop and there are nice shops in both Downers Grove, IL and Wheaton, IL. I now live in the metro Denver area..but miss some of my old yarn "haunts" in the Chicago area. Oak Park used to have a shop "My Sister Knits"..not sure if it's still there.


Lincolnshire is very close to where I live - can I come see the band? Shops nearby are in Des Plaines, Arlington Heights, Long Grove (worth the trip to see the town). These are all within 10-20 miles of Lincolnshire----but there are plenty more if you want to drive for a distance.

Look up Chicago Area Yarn Crawl and you'll find all of the yarn shops in a 60-100 mile radius of Chicago. Have fun when you're in the area.


----------



## honeydewhaven

RookieRetiree said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Lincolnshire, IL is sort of in the "metro" Chicago area and I know some great shops there....Loopy Yarns in the south loop area of Chicago is wonderful (one of the best in the area), String Theory in Glen Ellyn, IL is a lovely shop and there are nice shops in both Downers Grove, IL and Wheaton, IL. I now live in the metro Denver area..but miss some of my old yarn "haunts" in the Chicago area. Oak Park used to have a shop "My Sister Knits"..not sure if it's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lincolnshire is very close to where I live - can I come see the band? Shops nearby are in Des Plaines, Arlington Heights, Long Grove (worth the trip to see the town). These are all within 10-20 miles of Lincolnshire----but there are plenty more if you want to drive for a distance.
> 
> Look up Chicago Area Yarn Crawl and you'll find all of the yarn shops in a 60-100 mile radius of Chicago. Have fun when you're in the area.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip about the yarn crawl...I had never heard of it. I live just south of the city and the closest shop to me is in the South Loop. I wish there was a shop closer to home. JoAnn & Walmart are fine for the every day yarns...but I do like to make things with luxury yarns that you only find in yarn shops. I would also like to find a shop to just "hang out" and knit. If I can only find an investor, I'd open my own. I do dream big!!! The band is called Nektar...an English progressive rock band with over 25 albums to their name, 3 of them gold. They will be playing at Viper Alley which is this really cool place that opened in March. The concert is Friday, August 26th. You can find both online.


----------



## courier770

Well if you get up to Loopy yarns, you can "hang out", Vicki always has a group of knitters there...did I mention how I miss that shop? Also...the Green City Market in Lincoln Park (not real close) which is open two days a week, has a vendor that comes in on Wednesday's and one weekend day with handspun, hand dyed yarn (at great prices too!).


----------



## honeydewhaven

courier770 said:


> Well if you get up to Loopy yarns, you can "hang out", Vicki always has a group of knitters there...did I mention how I miss that shop? Also...the Green City Market in Lincoln Park (not real close) which is open two days a week, has a vendor that comes in on Wednesday's and one weekend day with handspun, hand dyed yarn (at great prices too!).


If I worked downtown, I'd definitely be at Loopy Yarns every day, but it's too far to just hang out. My youngest daughter is moving the Lincoln Park next month (freshman at DePaul). I guess I'll have to visit her on Wednesdays!!!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## RookieRetiree

The shop in Arlington Heights has a walk and knit along on Thursday nights - I'll have to check out the band.

You'll be in the area during the Midwest Stitches show in Shaumburg - about 1/2 hour from where you'll be:
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/STITCHES/


----------



## courier770

My credit card is so happy I moved to Colorado and doesn't get "wounded" every August at the stiches show...that said...IKEA is opening here wednesday...I'm doomed!


----------



## Araciel

You will find in Doylestown, Pa, "Forever Yarns" they have a website, Mondays closed, very nice and very helpful staff. Then, East of Doylestown can also try "The Gazebo" in New Hope, or "The Twist" less then 10 miles, Don't know if they have a website, I believe there is a yarn shop in Sellersville, Pa. Let me know if you need additional information.


----------



## lifeline

Try knit map. You can type in the area code and it will inform you of any lys http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## atidysum

When you are in Springfield Mass. there is a warehose called Web's. It is near there. Get directions from Mapquest You definately want to go there. They have a great back warehouse space filled with discontinued yarns and the like. It is the best.


----------



## purl2diva

Ruhamas in Milwaukee is very good.


----------



## hatlady

I agree with atidysum that WEBS is the best lys in Massachusetts. It's in Northampton, on route 5 off of I-91, only a short distance north of Springfield:

http://www.yarn.com/

When you're in Foxborough, try In the Loop in Norfolk, the next town over:

http://keepyourneedleshappy.com/

Have a great trip!


----------



## honeydewhaven

atidysum said:


> When you are in Springfield Mass. there is a warehose called Web's. It is near there. Get directions from Mapquest You definately want to go there. They have a great back warehouse space filled with discontinued yarns and the like. It is the best.


Thanks! I'll put it on my list.


----------



## fdie1973

honeydewhaven said:


> Next month I'm going to be traveling with a rock n roll band. I'll be in the following cities and I was wondering if anyone knew the best LYS in each area. Here's where I'm going to be. Bloomsberg PA, Doylestown PA, Sellersville PA, Lancaster PA, NYC, Foxborough MA, Springfield VA, Cleveland OH, Milwaukee WI, St. Louis MO, Lincolnshire IL, San Juan Capistrano CA, and West Hollywood CA.


You will be in my area, grew up in Bloomsburg, had my first son in Sellersville and now I live in between the 2 places. There is a great shop in a little town outside of Allentown. Its called Conversational Threads in Emmaus Pa. Check it out nice selection, fair prices and very nice owner.


----------



## virg

Spinning Yarns a specialty shop griffith In very helpful 219 924 7333 Lots of very nice yarn


----------



## mamapr80

Uniquities in McLean, VA and Knit Happens in Alexandria are my 2 favorites in the DC Metro area...
McLean is a little farther out and with the Silver Metro Line construction can be a 'fun' bit of traffic, but it is SO worth the drive...
and of course there is ALWAYS Fibre Space in Alexandria. Ho-LEE COW. This is a quote from Yelp and its so spot on: "Don't come here if you find it annoying that a happy knitter greets you promptly, asks you if you have ever been to the store before, and then gives you a guided tour of the selection. Avoid! Leave the yarn and positive vibes for the rest of us!" You can find them at 102 N. Fayette St in Alexandria - 5 blocks off the King Street Metro stop in the historic section of town.

What band and where are they performing?


----------



## honeydewhaven

Peoline said:


> You will find in Doylestown, Pa, "Forever Yarns" they have a website, Mondays closed, very nice and very helpful staff. Then, East of Doylestown can also try "The Gazebo" in New Hope, or "The Twist" less then 10 miles, Don't know if they have a website, I believe there is a yarn shop in Sellersville, Pa. Let me know if you need additional information.


You are not going to believe this, but I'm only going to be in Doylestown on a Sunday and Monday! Maybe I'll go to NY a little late and try to get there Tuesday morning. My daughter actually just moved to Doylestown last month. She lives in the downtown area. She walks to work. I asked her about yarn shops. Oh, why won't my daughters get excited about knitting??? Sometimes I wonder if they are mine! So if I don't get to Forever Yarns this trip, there will be others. Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## patocenizo

I am from Southern California and near San Juan Capo there is one lovely yarn shop (in laguna Beach) called Strand and Stitches right across the street from the Surf and Sand Hotel on P.C.H. If you are near Costa Mesa please go th the Sheared Sheep in Newport Beach, the ladies there are delightful! also the largest one is in lake Forest and that is the Yarn Lady but prepare yourself forr all they have. I have literally walked away empty handed because it is so large. The first two are small and the staff is very friendly. Enjoy!


----------



## honeydewhaven

mamapr80 said:


> Uniquities in McLean, VA and Knit Happens in Alexandria are my 2 favorites in the DC Metro area...
> McLean is a little farther out and with the Silver Metro Line construction can be a 'fun' bit of traffic, but it is SO worth the drive...
> and of course there is ALWAYS Fibre Space in Alexandria. Ho-LEE COW. This is a quote from Yelp and its so spot on: "Don't come here if you find it annoying that a happy knitter greets you promptly, asks you if you have ever been to the store before, and then gives you a guided tour of the selection. Avoid! Leave the yarn and positive vibes for the rest of us!" You can find them at 102 N. Fayette St in Alexandria - 5 blocks off the King Street Metro stop in the historic section of town.
> 
> What band and where are they performing?


Looks like I'll definitely be hitting Fibre Space. Sounds like my kind of place! The band is Nektar, a prog rock band with over 25 albums, 8 of them gold. They're playing Friday, August 19th at JAXX.


----------



## honeydewhaven

patocenizo said:


> I am from Southern California and near San Juan Capo there is one lovely yarn shop (in laguna Beach) called Strand and Stitches right across the street from the Surf and Sand Hotel on P.C.H. If you are near Costa Mesa please go th the Sheared Sheep in Newport Beach, the ladies there are delightful! also the largest one is in lake Forest and that is the Yarn Lady but prepare yourself forr all they have. I have literally walked away empty handed because it is so large. The first two are small and the staff is very friendly. Enjoy!


I know where the Surf and Sand Hotel is! My best friend (a non-knitter) used to live in Rancho Santa Margarita...she used to always take me to the beaches, Laguna, Newport. Which beach is it that has that diner type restaurant way down at the end of the pier? I'd like to go there again. I'm also looking forward to In and Out Burgers. Thank you for the info.


----------



## ladyofcamelot

when your in new york you could check out the Lion Brand store and in Northampton MA there is WEBS


----------



## cmuench

Hey fellow CO knitter. I am in Broomfield, CO, where are you?


----------



## honeydewhaven

virg said:


> Spinning Yarns a specialty shop griffith In very helpful 219 924 7333 Lots of very nice yarn


I worked in Griffith on Broad Street (above the jewelry store) for a couple years. How did I not know that? I'm going there today!


----------



## honeydewhaven

hatlady said:


> I agree with atidysum that WEBS is the best lys in Massachusetts. It's in Northampton, on route 5 off of I-91, only a short distance north of Springfield:
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/
> 
> When you're in Foxborough, try In the Loop in Norfolk, the next town over:
> 
> http://keepyourneedleshappy.com/
> 
> Have a great trip!


I went to the website, it looks great. I've been searching for the perfect yarn for a mobius scarf I want to make for myself. That one on the home page looks perfect. Thank you!


----------



## honeydewhaven

ladyofcamelot said:


> when your in new york you could check out the Lion Brand store and in Northampton MA there is WEBS


I knew about Lion Brand...and it's close to where I'm going to be. Thanks for not letting me forget about it!


----------



## andietom

honeydewhaven said:


> Next month I'm going to be traveling with a rock n roll band. I'll be in the following cities and I was wondering if anyone knew the best LYS in each area. Here's where I'm going to be. Bloomsberg PA, Doylestown PA, Sellersville PA, Lancaster PA, NYC, Foxborough MA, Springfield VA, Cleveland OH, Milwaukee WI, St. Louis MO, Lincolnshire IL, San Juan Capistrano CA, and West Hollywood CA.


I just tried several shop finder websites online and compared them to what is available in our town. The one that appears to be the most up-to-date is www.needletravel.com You can search by city name or zip code (or an entire state) and list a maximum distance. It allows you to search (click on Shop Finder) for stores with yarn, spinning, weaving, needlepoint, quilting, and cross stitch/embroidery--just check the ones you want to find.

I think browsing yarn shops is a great way to travel. Hope your concert tour goes well, and have fun knitting!


----------



## honeydewhaven

fdie1973 said:


> honeydewhaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm going to be traveling with a rock n roll band. I'll be in the following cities and I was wondering if anyone knew the best LYS in each area. Here's where I'm going to be. Bloomsberg PA, Doylestown PA, Sellersville PA, Lancaster PA, NYC, Foxborough MA, Springfield VA, Cleveland OH, Milwaukee WI, St. Louis MO, Lincolnshire IL, San Juan Capistrano CA, and West Hollywood CA.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be in my area, grew up in Bloomsburg, had my first son in Sellersville and now I live in between the 2 places. There is a great shop in a little town outside of Allentown. Its called Conversational Threads in Emmaus Pa. Check it out nice selection, fair prices and very nice owner.
Click to expand...

My daughter just moved to Doylestown, and her significant other lives in Bloomburg. So I'll be driving between the two several times every year. I didn't realize Allentown was in between. Pennsylvania is soooo huge, but one of the most beautiful states I've ever been to. Thanks.


----------



## honeydewhaven

RebeccaMoe said:


> Try knit map. You can type in the area code and it will inform you of any lys http://www.knitmap.com/


I've done that, but with my limited time in each city (I'll only be able to visit one each city) I wanted recommendations of the best!


----------



## chocolate lover

Hi there, I used to live in Des Plaines and Mosaic Yarn Shop is great. Also the shop in Long Grove. Also knit shops in Buffalo Grove (Buffalo Grove Rd & Dundee) opened last year and it's quite nice. A great shop in Grayslake - a little far from Lincolnshire but it's another to add to your list. Lincolnshire is north of Chicago so shops like in Oak Park or downtown Chicago are a bit far.

Good luck on your tour and yarn hunting. I live in Gainesville, FL now and sure do miss having more than 1 shop to buy yarn.


----------



## patocenizo

Are you thinking of Ruby"s? It's Newprt Beach I think. with the summer crowds I stay away from those areas. When will you be here?


----------



## honeydewhaven

chocolate lover said:


> Hi there, I used to live in Des Plaines and Mosaic Yarn Shop is great. Also the shop in Long Grove. Also knit shops in Buffalo Grove (Buffalo Grove Rd & Dundee) opened last year and it's quite nice. A great shop in Grayslake - a little far from Lincolnshire but it's another to add to your list. Lincolnshire is north of Chicago so shops like in Oak Park or downtown Chicago are a bit far.
> 
> Good luck on your tour and yarn hunting. I live in Gainesville, FL now and sure do miss having more than 1 shop to buy yarn.


I actually live in the Chicago area, just south of the city. Anyone who lives in the south suburbs knows there's nothing down here. Not even a decent restaurant, let alone a yarn shop. I'm lucky we have a JoAnn's. One day I'm going to have to do a road trip myself just going from one shop to another. I think I have some time in October....Thanks for the reply!


----------



## honeydewhaven

patocenizo said:


> Are you thinking of Ruby"s? It's Newprt Beach I think. with the summer crowds I stay away from those areas. When will you be here?


YES! I'll be there September 2nd and 3rd. I was there in August 2006, it didn't seem too bad. I remember having a hard time finding a place to park. But the weather was so beautiful I didn't mind walking.


----------



## maryanneg

WEBS is indeed a wonderful place, but I noticed that your itinerary says Springfield VA, not Springfield MA. It would be quite a long ride from Foxborough to Northhampton. Dee's Nimble Needles is in Walpole, MA, which is much closer to Foxborough. You would go north on Route 1-A, probably not more than a 20 minute ride.


----------



## chocolate lover

I'd Rather Be Knitting in Long Grove is a great shop and not too far from Lincolnshire. Her yarns are on the more expensive side.

I love Mosaic Yarn Shop in Des Plaines -I think she has the best selection of yarns anywhere - all prices and a great variety. 

You can't go wrong with either one of these shops


----------



## patocenizo

parking is always an issue in Laguna Beach. I am on my way to work but will keep in touch as to the In'n Out's


----------



## Lo'L

Fine Points 
(216) 229-6644

12620 Larchmere Blvd, Cleveland, OH


www.finepoints.com


----------



## Stampergrandma

courier770 said:


> Well Lincolnshire, IL is sort of in the "metro" Chicago area and I know some great shops there....Loopy Yarns in the south loop area of Chicago is wonderful (one of the best in the area), String Theory in Glen Ellyn, IL is a lovely shop and there are nice shops in both Downers Grove, IL and Wheaton, IL. I now live in the metro Denver area..but miss some of my old yarn "haunts" in the Chicago area. Oak Park used to have a shop "My Sister Knits"..not sure if it's still there.


Feel your pain, I now live in Az and used to live in Downers Grove, IL and so miss having a YS a few blocks away! Closest one now is 1 hour away.


----------



## DebraSundhausen

In St. Louis, MO I go to Hearthstone Knits 11429 Concord Village Avenue, Saint Louis (314) 849-9276 It's a small shop. 
Debbie


----------



## ladyofcamelot

honeydewhaven what band are you touring with - cause I am not from Foxboro, MA


----------



## KnittingNut

When I travel I always look at the phone book yellow pages in the hotel rooms and look for yarn shops listings. In the front of the phone books are usually listings of places of interest, visitors information, etc. Of course, you can do this online also.


----------



## Bea 465

RebeccaMoe said:


> Try knit map. You can type in the area code and it will inform you of any lys http://www.knitmap.com/


Rebecca, thanks so much for knitmap. It's incredibly handy if you're traveling, or even finding out how many shops are in close proximity to your home.


----------



## WestLAmum

I live on the west side of Los Angeles and there are a couple of lovely yarn shops in Santa Monica. One is called Compatto and it's on Wilshire Blvd., and the other is Wild Fibers, also in Santa Monica. Wild Fibers carries all the yarn you read about but are hard to find. Have a lovely trip!


----------



## booksmith

I highly recommend Ideas in LaGrange, IL, ( on laGrange Rd,) near Chicago. It's way at the top of my best list. (I travel slot and try to always hit the LYS as we just have the "big box" stores for yarn where I live. ) Be sure to carry an extra bag for all your yarn acquisitions unless you'll just have them all shipped home. Sounds like a fun trip. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## dschroter

Lancaster Pa--The biggest shop here in Lancaster is Oh Suzannah Yarns at the corner of Rhorestown Road and Marietta Ave.. The have a huge selection of yarns but be prepared to do some serious searching as things are not well organized there. If you know what you are looking for it is better to just ask the owner where it is or if she has it!


----------



## Naughty Knitter

mamapr80 said:


> Uniquities in McLean, VA and Knit Happens in Alexandria are my 2 favorites in the DC Metro area...
> McLean is a little farther out and with the Silver Metro Line construction can be a 'fun' bit of traffic, but it is SO worth the drive...
> and of course there is ALWAYS Fibre Space in Alexandria. Ho-LEE COW. This is a quote from Yelp and its so spot on: "Don't come here if you find it annoying that a happy knitter greets you promptly, asks you if you have ever been to the store before, and then gives you a guided tour of the selection. Avoid! Leave the yarn and positive vibes for the rest of us!" You can find them at 102 N. Fayette St in Alexandria - 5 blocks off the King Street Metro stop in the historic section of town.
> 
> What band and where are they performing?


Knit Happens in Alexandria is no longer in business but Fibre Space has taken off and is a great place to visit. 
Uniquities Yarn Store is at 421-D Church Street NE, Vienna, VA, 22180 | Your can check out both stores on the internet and both are close to Springfield, VA


----------



## mamapr80

Naughty, can you tell I haven't been there in a while (like 6 years)?


----------



## Palenque1978

I did a search for you. Nothing in West Hollywood proper; but nearby is: Knitter's Studio - for info go to http://www.knitculture.com 
(323) 655-6487 - 8118 W 3rd St, Los Angeles, CA.

If you want to venture into Beverly Hills, which is not far from West Hollywood there is: 
Knitting House http://local.yahoo.com/info-20476454-knitting-house-beverly-hills?tab=reviews#reviews
(310) 275-6438 
260 S Beverly Dr, #203, Beverly Hills, CA 90212 Get directions 
Cross Streets: Between Gregory Way and Charleville Blvd

Also: http://www.jenniferknits.com/yarn.asp

I'm in South Pasadena, which is a bit east of downtown Los Angeles; I don't think you'd want to travel that far for a yarn shop. If you do come this direction, there's http://www.abuelitasknittingandneedlepoint.com on Mission Street in South Pasadena. Their website gives map directions to the shop.

Also, there is Skeins, on Walnut. Ann Mary is very helpful. http://www.skeinyarns.com/


----------



## Naughty Knitter

I only know because I drive by that location every few days.
I never went there cause the parking was so difficult.
Where do you go now????


----------



## Naughty Knitter

mamapr80 said:


> Naughty, can you tell I haven't been there in a while (like 6 years)?


I only know because I drive by there every few days.
I never was in the store since the parking situation was not that convenient.
Where do you go now???


----------



## honeydewhaven

ladyofcamelot said:


> honeydewhaven what band are you touring with - cause I am not from Foxboro, MA


Nektar is the band. It's a progressive rock band from England and Germany. The guitarist once played with Jimi Hendrix. They have a long history with over 25 albums, 3 of them gold. I'm promoting their US tour. I never thought I'd be promoting them on KP! You can check them out at Nektarsmusic.com. 
Click on tours and you'll find the dates and venues. If you can make the show it will be easy to find me. I'll be the one knitting! Thank you for your interest.


----------



## honeydewhaven

WestLAmum said:


> I live on the west side of Los Angeles and there are a couple of lovely yarn shops in Santa Monica. One is called Compatto and it's on Wilshire Blvd., and the other is Wild Fibers, also in Santa Monica. Wild Fibers carries all the yarn you read about but are hard to find. Have a lovely trip!


I've always wanted to go to Santa Monica...ever since watching watching Three's Company! Thanks.


----------



## honeydewhaven

booksmith said:


> I highly recommend Ideas in LaGrange, IL, ( on laGrange Rd,) near Chicago. It's way at the top of my best list. (I travel slot and try to always hit the LYS as we just have the "big box" stores for yarn where I live. ) Be sure to carry an extra bag for all your yarn acquisitions unless you'll just have them all shipped home. Sounds like a fun trip. Enjoy yourself.


This will be great. I planned a stop in LaGrange because the keyboard player who is from Germany lived in LaGrange for a couple of years when he was a young child. He hasn't been back since. I was going to surprise him by taking the band to lunch there. Got any suggestions on restaurants?


----------



## honeydewhaven

andietom said:


> honeydewhaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm going to be traveling with a rock n roll band. I'll be in the following cities and I was wondering if anyone knew the best LYS in each area. Here's where I'm going to be. Bloomsberg PA, Doylestown PA, Sellersville PA, Lancaster PA, NYC, Foxborough MA, Springfield VA, Cleveland OH, Milwaukee WI, St. Louis MO, Lincolnshire IL, San Juan Capistrano CA, and West Hollywood CA.
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried several shop finder websites online and compared them to what is available in our town. The one that appears to be the most up-to-date is www.needletravel.com You can search by city name or zip code (or an entire state) and list a maximum distance. It allows you to search (click on Shop Finder) for stores with yarn, spinning, weaving, needlepoint, quilting, and cross stitch/embroidery--just check the ones you want to find.
> 
> I think browsing yarn shops is a great way to travel. Hope your concert tour goes well, and have fun knitting!
Click to expand...

All my souvenirs are going to be from yarn shops. Then maybe I'll make a blanket to remember my trip! Thank you.


----------



## courier770

Oh I'm in the Loveland, CO area, we have some lovely yarn shops all over the area. While I miss some of my old yarn haunts in the Chicago area, I've found new ones here!


----------



## honeydewhaven

dschroter said:


> Lancaster Pa--The biggest shop here in Lancaster is Oh Suzannah Yarns at the corner of Rhorestown Road and Marietta Ave.. The have a huge selection of yarns but be prepared to do some serious searching as things are not well organized there. If you know what you are looking for it is better to just ask the owner where it is or if she has it!


I don't know what I'm looking for, but that won't stop me from going! Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo

I found out that there is an In N' OUt Burger place on Camino Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano. Bon Appetit! So what is the name of the Band and where will you be playing?


----------



## mousepotato

honeydewhaven said:


> Next month I'm going to be traveling with a rock n roll band. I'll be in the following cities and I was wondering if anyone knew the best LYS in each area. Here's where I'm going to be. Bloomsberg PA, Doylestown PA, Sellersville PA, Lancaster PA, NYC, Foxborough MA, Springfield VA, Cleveland OH, Milwaukee WI, St. Louis MO, Lincolnshire IL, San Juan Capistrano CA, and West Hollywood CA.


In MA, if you have the opportunity to stop in the Springfield area on your way to Foxborough, stop at Webs in Northampton. It's a not miss place. We almost couldn't get the Yarn Harlot out of the warehouse (yes, you can shop in their warehouse).


----------



## barbdpayne

here is a very good yarn store on Columbia Pike in Arlington, VA--not too far from Springfield. Can't remember the name but it would pop up if you googled it. There is also a yarn store in Alexandria, VA


----------

